# sx-40 and micro mullet lures



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

I may be just a talentless yak fisherman but was wondering if someone could help me out here. I have no problem catching fish with soft plastics but was inspired by previous posts by yakker's on HB lures (never used them before) so I purchased an sx-40 (303) and a micro mullet (lively lures) a couple of weeks ago to use in saltwater riversand estauries...and have caught... zilch. What technique works for you? Do you tie a sinker onto the rig so you can throw it out farther (they're pretty lightweight!)...do they go down deep enough when trolling behind the yak or drifting in the current? or do you only cast and retrieve? if so do you retrieve without a pause because they float to the surface fairly quickly? I wanted to try and catch bream near oyster leases and whiting on the flats but they've given me the cold shoulder me so far! Any ideas?  :x


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

The other boys are on the money. Light rods and lines, and shallower water.

Also when trolling, slowly does it. With a light rod, watch the tip. When you see it vibrating, that means it's working. Troll just fast enough to get it vibrating, but only just.

Good luck with it.

Steve.


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips fellas,
There's a couple of things I need to do. I think I need to get some lighter gear. My 7' rod is perhaps a little too rigid and will get some lighter line, so I can cast the lure better... I also think that the water I've been in so far was perhaps a little too deep  Memo to self: Skinny water! also perhaps rushing the trolling aspect :roll: Another memo to self: Go dead slow!
Do have another question though: Which is better for HB's? a baitcaster or an eggbeater reel? Will pose that question on another post I think.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Robbo, the gear you need for these light hbs is the same as for the tiny sps - a rod rated between 1-4kg line and 1-7g lures, a small eggbeater with infinite antireverse, and 2-6lb braid or gelspun line. You can pick up an outfit with line for $200, or spend $1500 or more


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmm...me thinks I'll be targetting the lower end of that price range in my efforts to get my fishing arsenal up to speed! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

mate try and get a berkley dropshot and a shimano sienna or sedona there atleast in the 100 mark so is the drop shot there a good rod for flciking unweighted sp's around i got the same rod just me


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

All good seahorse sense spoken here Robbo. If ya are dragging em around behind, a good loop knot (some add a swivel to boot) will help avoid line twist (you'll know ya got it by ya line wrapping itself around ya rod tip). If it does occur, it's probably just telling ya hooting along too fast. Seems to be more of a devil with lighter grades of line, and is fairly easily rectified by taking the lure off...tying on a swivel...and then dragging that around behind the yak with a heap of line out. To see the optimum speed ya lure works at, ya could also run it yakside to watch it for a bit. Good luck  .


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Robbo, just yesterday I went through the process of buying a rod & reel for fishing very (for me) light. Finished work a few hours early & made the mistake of stopping in at the tackle shops on the way home :roll: .

I spend most of my yakfishing time trolling HBs but have lately been attempting to cast & retrieve some small lures, like SX40s, toward structure to chase bream. I enjoy the paddling aspect & prefer more open waters but for days when conditions & time don't allow me to get out far I'm starting to look for bream in the rivers & near oyster racks.

I picked up a Penn Powerstick (1.8m, 2 - 4 kg, extra light action) for $39.95 and a Shimano Sienna 1000 ( I've had a great run with my Sienna 4000 so thought I'd stick with what I know) for $58.95. Then got some 4lb Fireline & 8lb Sufix Invisiline leader. Never having used braid of any sort, I got the shop bloke to load the reel with the line & tied on about 2 metres of the leader using an improved albright knot. So rod, reel & line for around $120 - about all my budget can wear (how many times have I told myself that?). I'm sure you'd get that stuff cheaper with access to more competitive tackle stores.

I've never used anything but mono line & have never used anything as light as this so am looking forward to trying this stuff out this weekend (long w/e in WA) in the Nornalup Inlet near Walpole using small HBs and learning about flicking SPs around in search of some decent bream, flathead or even hopefully some giant herring.

I feel like another branch of 'the dark side' is sucking me in :?

With the HBs, as others have said, watching the action of the lure alongside your yak and watching your rod tip will give you some major clues as to what speed to troll or retrieve them. For trolling, especially the bigger, faster lures, I'll probably stick to my other rig with 4.5 kilo mono as there's often a fair load on the gear when a fish strikes when moving and until the yak loses it's momentum.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I only every use HBs and I'm rarely disappointed. I troll with them. With SX40S shallow water is the go 2 - 3m. Paddle slowly with plenty of pauses. It's when youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re stopped you often get the hits. Use a light line and give it a go.


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips....will give it another go this weekend hopefully. :wink:


----------

